# J1050



## bren49401 (Jan 23, 2013)

In the February Cutting Edge, pg 22, it has a table on the old/new HCPCS level ll codes, it has under New Code: J1050, J1055, J1056 and under the old code: J1051.  Was there an edit since the HCPCS 2013 came out?  It clearly states in the HCPCS that J1051, J1055 and J1056 are all deleted.  Have I missed something or has the Cutting Edge made an error??


----------

